# WARNING graphic pictures



## iluvwalkers (Mar 22, 2007)

the first 2 pictures are of Petunias backside...she is swollen beyond belief...hurts me to look at it.

the 3rd picture is of her baby girl who did not make it into this world...she had long pretty eyelashes and a horsey tail. we wanted you and waited so darn long, i am so sorry we never got to meet. rest in peace little girl.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! :new_shocked: Oh Nikki, I am in tears for you and Petunia.......what does the vet say? I will keep prayers going..........


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG... POOR PETUNIA. I WOULD HAVE NEVER EXPECTED THAT. I DOESNT EVEN LOOK POSSIBLE. POOR BABY GIRL TO, SHE LOOKS BIG AND LEGGY. I HOPE PETUNIA IS OKAY.



:



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 22, 2007)

Poor Petunia, no wonder she is taking a break. I pray she will heal up well soon! Again I am sorry for the loss of your baby girl, she looked beautiful. I know your heart is broken!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 23, 2007)

OH NIkki, I wish you would be alot closer to me, so I could just give you a big (((HUG))). I Sent you a email. Your little girl was beautiful. You have been thru so much lately, just hang in there and know everyone is praying for you and Tunia. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 23, 2007)

OH...Nikki..you know I am saying the BIGGEST/BRIGHTEST prayers for Tunia...

my Prayers are with Tunia and her healing ....

God Bless her during this time



:


----------



## minimule (Mar 23, 2007)

Ouch! Paramedic hubby said it looks kind of like a prolapsed uterus. What did the vet say about it? Poor baby. Sending more prayers for her.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, that poor girl. I pray for her to recover without having to go through to much more. What does the vet say? Is he a good vet? I ask because so many aren't, if not, maybe you could get another opinion. I just can't get you and her off of my mind, I hope you got some rest overnight and you have someone there to help and to lean on. God Bless You. I'll check back when I get home from work today, I'll be praying for improvement, I can just cry for you.


----------



## Denali (Mar 23, 2007)

OH MY!! I have never seen anything like that. POOR POOR PETUNIA!!! Sending many prayers for Petunia's recovery and for the heartache of losing her sweet baby girl!!



:



:



:



:



:

Vicki


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

'minimule' Ouch! Paramedic hubby said it looks kind of like a prolapsed uterus. What did the vet say about it? Poor baby. Sending more prayers for her.

*[SIZE=14pt]the vet said it is just swelling from all the trauma. it took her an hour to get the baby out :no: . still hard to believe this has happened. Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]OMG, that looks so painful. *crying again* I wish I was closer for both of you. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Please keep us posted. Like others have said, I just can't stop thinking about the two of you. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]The little girl was beautiful... Hang in there Sweetie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 23, 2007)

sending prayers that it's not as bad as it looks... Nikki this may be as graphic as your pictures but maybe it will bring you hope... my little donkey that we had to have a fetotomy done on her foal to get it out, was not this swollen BUT her tissues were literally shredded from the vet's arms, the baby pieces, the equipment... as she healed the dead tissue sloughed off in gobs... so maybe this, as horrible as it looks, it not so bad... hopefully swelling will go down soon. have you tried cold packs? i'm sure Petunia wouldn't like ice but something cool may feel good and help the swelling...

oh good luck my friend... i have been worried about you and Petunia all night long. sending constant prayers!!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know why but I keep thinking Peperation H, would that help with swelling? It may bring cooling relief... You may ask the vet, if using that ointment on her would be beneficial...........




:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 23, 2007)

Oooohhhh, poor sweet Petunia. I am so sorry for her and for you and that sweet little baby. i wil say a prayer for your girl. All the biggest hugs in the world to you too.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 23, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> I don't know why but I keep thinking Peperation H, would that help with swelling? It may bring cooling relief... You may ask the vet, if using that ointment on her would be beneficial...........
> 
> 
> 
> :




wow that is a great idea KsCowgirl! we have actually used it before on wounds that should have been stitched that we didn't find until too late to stitch... it also draws the tissue together so well that several very nasty cuts have healed without even leaving a scar! another idea might be diaper rash ointment? to help soothe those irritated tissues?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 23, 2007)

That does look horrible but you would be amazed at how much soft swelling can come up and also go down as quickly- I think she needs steroids, though, and I think she needs them sooner rather than later.

Is she on Bute???

You do need to have a strong word with your vet- she is not going to be able to pass water or faeces like that- loads of oil, there is no way an enema could be got in.

I would not worry too much about getting her on her feet I would forget the sling for now and just prop her up on her front ands help her up only if she wants.

Keep her safe, keep her warm and know all our prayers are with you.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. I had a mare that was very bruised and swollen nt like this though as it was not this red she was literally bruised black and blue within a couple of hours.. the deep redness of this has me concerned.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 23, 2007)

:no: poor girl :no:

I am so sorry for your loss.

i hope your mare gets well soon.

prayers coming your way.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 23, 2007)

Niki continued prayers for you and Petunia and thank you for posting the pics for all of us to learn from I have never seen anything like that hoping things are getting better for you and your girl you have surely had enough lately.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh no, I'm SO sorry! Poor Petunia! And poor you, Nikki-- you've had to deal with far too many injuries in the last year, horse and human. {{{hugs}}} Sending prayers for Petunia!


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 23, 2007)

I am very sorry for this poor mare. I can not even imagine this happening to one of my girls. I do have to say when I first saw the pics it looked like a grizzly tried to deliver the darn thing! OUCH!!!


----------



## minimule (Mar 23, 2007)

When one of my mares was extremely bruised and swollen from foaling, the vet recommended a mixture of these:

Hydrocortisone, Diaper Rash Ointment and Furozone. It helps with the swelling, itching and pain.

Hope she is doing better tonight.


----------

